

Scroll through this history of data storage - buckwild
http://techpageone.dell.com/history-of-data-storage/

======
codezero
This is pretty cool but the last item is pretty ridiculously out of place,
also the chronology isn't strictly linear and it seems to skip over some
important advancements.

